# Insperations



## bluewolf301 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey People,

I just had a huge brainwave of ideas fro my novel, from music, i was just wondering what people's Insperations were and how effective they really are!

Things seem better when i get inspired and so i wonder how much better people are when they are inspired


----------



## Potty (Jul 9, 2012)

I'll let you know when it happens.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 9, 2012)

Musci and walking at night, usually both simitamiously


----------



## KathyReynolds (Jul 9, 2012)

Sleeping... I wake up ans suddenly all these people are walking around in my head doing things and they won't leave me alone untill I write their story.


----------



## Sam (Jul 9, 2012)

Noxicity said:


> Musci and walking at night, usually both simitamiously



I think you mean 'simultaneously'. 

My inspirations come from reading and watching TV shows.


----------



## philistine (Jul 9, 2012)

My perspiration comes from lifting heavy, walking for more than half an hour, and having sex. My inspiration, on the other hand, comes from a variety of things. 

At the moment, it's a combination of both French New Wave film and books. Reading my 'excerpts book' also gets the pistons firing.


----------



## ElDavido (Jul 9, 2012)

That moment right between sleep and being awake. Fantastically annoying and useful to neither beast nor man. Great ideas and not enough waking sense to record them! I yearn for something more reliable. Absanthe has worked for some, perhaps I should try it... Write drunk, edit sober and all that.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 9, 2012)

It worked for Lovecraft ^^


----------



## Jeko (Jul 9, 2012)

Really good movies, and really bad movies. The latter make me feel better about myself...


----------



## Kyle R (Jul 9, 2012)

Reading inspires me to write.


----------



## ElDavido (Jul 9, 2012)

Cadence said:


> Really good movies, and really bad movies. The latter make me feel better about myself...



Seconded! Reading bad fiction makes me think, 'How hard can it be to get published?' I'm thinking of Night of the Triffids especially..


----------



## HooktonFonnix (Jul 9, 2012)

'Insperations'? Seriously?


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 9, 2012)

Misspelled thread titles gives me _insperation _too!


----------



## ElDavido (Jul 9, 2012)

Ah come on, we all know what it meant.


----------



## HooktonFonnix (Jul 9, 2012)

KyleColorado said:


> Reading inspires me to write.



Same here. The Harry Potter books are what made me want to create stories of my own in the first place, and books like the _His Dark Materials_ series by Philip Pullman give me hope of being published because they are truly awful. So, good or bad, reading does inspire me.


----------



## HooktonFonnix (Jul 9, 2012)

ElDavido said:


> Ah come on, we all know what it meant.



Yes, but this is a writer's forum. There are certain expectations of members when they post claiming that they are putting together a novel. It doesn't lend much hope for their WIPs if their spelling, grammar, and overall sentence structure are a complete mess. I don't think I'm being overly critical.


----------



## garza (Jul 9, 2012)

Direct deposit is a big boost for me. No more wondering which postal system lost the cheque.


----------



## ElDavido (Jul 9, 2012)

HooktonFonnix said:


> Yes, but this is a writer's forum. There are certain expectations of members when they post claiming that they are putting together a novel. It doesn't lend much hope for their WIPs if their spelling, grammar, and overall sentence structure are a complete mess. I don't think I'm being overly critical.



Well we disagree. I feel I would also note that I intended only reference to spelling, which coming from a family with two dyslexic siblings I have a less than punitive approach to spelling. I found your post condescending rather than constructive. If you did not intend it that way then please disregard this.


----------



## HooktonFonnix (Jul 9, 2012)

ElDavido said:


> Well we disagree. I feel I would also note that I intended only reference to spelling, which coming from a family with two dyslexic siblings I have a less than punitive approach to spelling. I found your post condescending rather than constructive. If you did not intend it that way then please disregard this.



I see your point. I should thank you, because after you called me out on it, I went over a few of the posts I made today and I realized that I am being unusually negative. It did not seem that way to me at the time, but my condescension was completely uncalled for. I will try to be more constructive with my future posts, and I apologize for coming across as a total jerk.


----------



## ElDavido (Jul 9, 2012)

I do it all the time as well, unfortunately I'm rarely as big a person as you're being right now! I do like how people are genuinely nice on this forum..


----------



## Sam (Jul 9, 2012)

It's generally expected that writers will have an above-average grasp of grammar, but not all do. One thing I would suggest to Bluewolf is this: If you're using Firefox, download the app for spell-checking. It can be a crutch, since it doesn't force you to learn the spellings by heart, but it will help avoid spelling mistakes such as the one in the thread title. 

It should be 'inspiration'. In case you're wondering.


----------



## bluewolf301 (Jul 10, 2012)

thank you all for yorur advice and i can asure you that i am working on my grammer and spelling around all the other work i do and i may start writing all my replies in Microsoft Word and work there then post it would save a lot of grammer mistakes. 

thank you again.

getting back to the 'inspirations', there are thousands of ways of getting inspirated i sometimes play games, which then, in turn, gives me loads of ideas it is actually a really good way, for me, to get a lot of inpiration.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 10, 2012)

Hun you should definetly look into downloading that app  Although if I'm at work I'm lost without it (they don't have it installed on these comps) and check most of my longer posts in word before posting them.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 10, 2012)

HooktonFonnix said:


> 'Insperations'? Seriously?


 There's a bunch of words I have to look up every @#$%@! time. We're each of us at our own level. It's like this computer; I can barely find my way around. Yet somehow things get done.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 10, 2012)

I've read some where that just about every writer has a dozen or so words they can never seem to spell correctly on any consistant basis. I feel as if that is true for me.


----------



## JosephB (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm not a good speller and I still have problems with homophones -- despite that I know better. It's mostly due to a reading disability, but even so, you'd think I'd be able to remember and recognize the words I consistently get wrong. I also leave out articles and other small words and I transpose words a lot too. Despite that I know all this -- I still miss mistakes if I don't read something repeatedly. If I really want to make an effort to catch most of them, I have to print -- and then review line-by-line, isolating each line with another piece of paper -- or I have to trace each line with my finger -- often while reading aloud. Fortunately, at work I can just send it to a proofreader.


----------



## ElDavido (Jul 10, 2012)

Our house was always filled with mnemonics. Because was spelled, Birds Eat Crumbs As Uncle Sits Eating, and I still use it occasionally when my brain goes on strike. Beautiful is always spelled perfectly thanks to Mr Carrey, B-E-A-UTIFUL!


----------



## bluewolf301 (Jul 18, 2012)

i'm working on it but i think that the critisism gives me inspirations so i don't mind the negative feedback to be perfectly honest


----------



## patskywriter (Jul 18, 2012)

ElDavido said:


> … coming from a family with two dyslexic siblings I have a less than punitive approach to spelling. …





bluewolf301 said:


> i'm working on it but i think that the critisism gives me inspirations so i don't mind the negative feedback to be perfectly honest



I come from a family of dyslexic siblings and show signs of similar problems in spelling and writing. However, I have a very high standard and a real love of words—so much so that I became a proofreader and editor. I have to work at it though; I make goofy mistakes as soon as I relax, and I still panic to this day whenever someone asks me to spell a word out loud.


----------



## Max22 (Jul 18, 2012)

TVs or films give me ideas, reading and take walks too.


----------



## bluewolf301 (Jul 19, 2012)

> I come from a family of dyslexic siblings and show signs of similar problems in spelling and writing. However, I have a very high standard and a real love of words—so much so that I became a proofreader and editor. I have to work at it though; I make goofy mistakes as soon as I relax, and I still panic to this day whenever someone asks me to spell a word out loud.



all my family is, although i think i am the only person in my family who is not but i still struggle with words i have never been good at spelling which is why usually i type everything in to Microsoft Word and spell check but i am trying to improve my wording so i am writing it from memory to help me improve.


----------

